# Weed Barrier for Tree Seedlings



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get these?

I watched a video of a person planting loblolly pines, they would plant the seedling. Then put a plasticlike disk around the seeding as a weed barrier.

I've seen the ones at lowes/hd made out of recycled tires, but they are little expensive for a lot of seedlings. 

((~$16-20 per)

Any help would be great... Thanks..


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r5Qv66fZFs&feature=player_embedded

At 1:37 you will see the weed ring they are using... I'm looking for something similar. Looks like a glorified paper plate, but I'm assuming they last longer.

Thanks


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Take a look at VisPore Tree Mat. It's not the same as what you saw in the video, but they are very effective and cost a little over a dollar each.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use wood chip mulch. Cheap, natural, biodegradable.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I used to do contract tree planting - about 7 layers of newspaper with some mulch ( straw, wood chips..) works well.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Used silage plastic works nicely if there's a farmer using bags or piles in your area.


----------

